# hind leg favouring?



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Coco had a little stumble a month ago, it was innocent, wanted to jump of but just kinda fell halfway down my legs, between my knees. nothing hard or dramatic. more like a slip down my legs and I bought her between my knees. There was no yelp, or anything. Then she started lifting her rear left leg and then after a couple of steps she put weight on in and all was good.
Since then, once in a while she lifts that leg, not putting weight on it, then a couple of steps on the 3 legs and she decides to start walking on it. It is strange, there does not seem to be any pain, I palpate the whole leg and foot and she doesn't mind. she walks normally, no skips, no patella issues. I just saw here sitting/laying scratching her neck hard with her left hind leg so obviously, she doesn't feel pain. She is 9 months.
Comes from an excellent breeder with guarantees (of course, I would not ever return her lolol)
what are your thoughts?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Pablo actually used to do this it had me so worried I got him to the vet and he was fine the vet had a giggle saying sometimes dogs will fake an injury to get attention as mental as it sounds it does happen. Either that or she might have something stuck inbetween one of her little pads? If it is really worrying you get her to the vet for peace of mind but if shes not in any pain then I wouldnt go crazy with the worrying lol.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

thanks for the reply
I just checked the pad and foot, all looks normal
Coco has two retained canine baby teeth that are scheduled for extraction in a couple of weeks so will mention it in passing when I bring her in.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Pablo actually used to do this it had me so worried I got him to the vet and he was fine the vet had a giggle saying sometimes dogs will fake an injury to get attention as mental as it sounds it does happen. Either that or she might have something stuck inbetween one of her little pads? If it is really worrying you get her to the vet for peace of mind but if shes not in any pain then I wouldnt go crazy with the worrying lol.


Animals can be such tricksters! I once had a horse who would limp horribly every time anyone rode him. Then the next thing you know he was galloping full speed across the field. The vet assured us there was nothing wrong, he just didn't feel like going for a ride, lol!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet that this is a patella problem. One day it slips out and they skip, and back in the knee goes. Unless the leg bothers Coco I would mention it to the vet. She/he can manipulate the knee to see whether or not it slips out. Surgery is only done if the pain makes the dog limp all the time.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I bet that this is a patella problem. One day it slips out and they skip, and back in the knee goes. Unless the leg bothers Coco I would mention it to the vet. She/he can manipulate the knee to see whether or not it slips out. Surgery is only done if the pain makes the dog limp all the time.


Maybe. I had Coco checked by the vet just after getting her. The breeder also guaranteed against these genetic problems. What about the fact that these episodes only last seconds? goes on floor, keeps leg up for a couple of steps then back down all normal. She isn't skipping.
I will get vet to take a peek when she goes in for her baby retained teeth extraction.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That is exactly what a 'slipped patella' means. A step or two and the patella 'slips' right back into the grove. All of my chi's knees were 'normal' when checked at one year. They developed the patella problem after a year. Two are from 'excellent breeders". 2 have been surgically repaired, the third is fine and doesn't have any pain----so far. I don't do surgery unless the dog is in pain most of the time.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

darn. It's not like I'll bring her back to the breeder and pick another puppy lolol
she's not in pain. She lets me know when she's in pain with high drama and this doesn't seem to bother her. Thanks


----------

